# [Lumia 925] Cannot upgrade using Windows insider



## cyberbozzo (Jun 20, 2016)

Dear,

A few months ago, I've upgraded my Lumia 925 to Windows 10 (preview) using Windows Insider: it went smoothly.
I decided to go back to WP8.1 using the Lumia Recovery Tool.

Today, I tried to update (again) to one of the Windows 10 previews, but I'm unable to upgrade: no updates found.
I know MS decided to exclude Lumia 925 to Windows 10 final: but: is there any possibility to upgrade to one of the developer previews?

When I download Windows Insider, I select fast ring: no updates are found (my account is enabled for developer previews).

Is this normal behaviour? I also tried to edit the registry to get Windows 10 redstone: unable to update: Update is downloading but when I try to install: unable to open update it says.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!
Pieter


----------



## cyberbozzo (Jun 26, 2016)

No one?


----------



## boe323 (Jun 29, 2016)

cyberbozzo said:


> No one?

Click to collapse



 If I could help dude I would , recently moved from android to windows phone and can say the community bad, ignorance seems to be a major player. I can kinda see why the app developers don't want create any or port any over.


----------



## EspHack (Jul 6, 2016)

use release preview ring


----------



## r_x4 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Same problem here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



cyberbozzo said:


> Dear,
> 
> A few months ago, I've upgraded my Lumia 925 to Windows 10 (preview) using Windows Insider: it went smoothly.
> I decided to go back to WP8.1 using the Lumia Recovery Tool.
> ...

Click to collapse






Same problem here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I need help too, root tool and vcreg don't install for xap deployer (error menssage) CustomPFD need SD card, so this are hard to solve, I've used wpinternals too to edit the registre file !!!!!!!

Some one in this FORUM PLEASE HELP US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foto-AG (Aug 22, 2016)

r_x4 said:


> Same problem here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I need help too, root tool and vcreg don't install for xap deployer (error menssage) CustomPFD need SD card, so this are hard to solve, I've used wpinternals too to edit the registre file !!!!!!!
> 
> Some one in this FORUM PLEASE HELP US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse




Hey out there !
Upgrading to W10M works actually !! 
Yesterday i upgraded my 925 from 8.1 Denim to W10M 10.0.14393.89

In Short:
All you need is the same 8.1 Firmware (.ffu)-File as is installed on your Phone.
Grab your FW on lumiafirmware Site 

You need WP Internals 1.2 to unlock Bootloader and enable the Root access. 
-YOU DIDN´T need Root-Tool and vcreg and all the other Stuff, ONLY WP Internals !!

Reboot Phone
After that, you must Boot your Phone via WP Internals into the Storage Mode

On PC open regedit and point to your Phone, called MainOS
In Regedit, you load the Registry of your Phone and do some Hacks and write the registry back to Phone

Reboot your Phone, go to MS Store and download Windows Insider App, start it and register for the Insider programm.
All done, you can use the fast ring, Slow ring and Preview . 

If you wish, i can do a complete tutorial here !

Cya


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 22, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454

visit this.


----------



## aris7la (Nov 2, 2017)

*Broken phone*

Ok people... Process failed after tried flashing the FFU and guess what? phone doesn't boot anymore, keeps on looping.. when i try the down and power botton and then down again, i get the gear screen but either it gets stuck there or it gives me a bad face..  non of the relative software (WPinternals - Windows Device Recovery) recongize the phone. I guess it's pretty dead, any ideas on what can i do??


----------



## Nightsteed (Nov 3, 2017)

aris7la said:


> Ok people... Process failed after tried flashing the FFU and guess what? phone doesn't boot anymore, keeps on looping.. when i try the down and power botton and then down again, i get the gear screen but either it gets stuck there or it gives me a bad face..  non of the relative software (WPinternals - Windows Device Recovery) recongize the phone. I guess it's pretty dead, any ideas on what can i do??

Click to collapse



With the phone turned off, press and hold "volume up" + "power". Keep pressing them until you see a lighting with a gear. From there, flash using "Windows Phone Image Designer".


----------

